# TRS-26 thoughts?



## Ryan

Hi Folks, I have an opportunity to purchase a TRS-26 for $250. It is in good shape overall, engine runs well, however the Auger does not engage. Does not make any type of noise when trying to engage it, so unknown if it is a belt issue or something else at this point. What do you think? How old is the TRS-26 line? Pros cons? It does not have a light. Are light kits for it still made?

Thanks


----------



## dbert

Scroll down this page about a third of the way
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


> But the JD snowblowers built by Murray were another story..
> It seems that the Murray-built machines are often considered about the worst products to
> ever wear JD green!
> 
> The 1990's JD snowblowers built by Murray have "TRS" and "TRX" in the model names.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i wouldn't buy it for that price unless it was working properly which that one isn't


----------



## sscotsman

I wouldn't take it if it was free..
Dbert posted the link above with info..check it out, then look for something else! 
Scot


----------



## td5771

The price is not even close to right. I buy many snowblowers, mostly the broken ones. The most I have paid is $125 but mostly $50 to $75 each. 

If it runs perfect, AND you can spin the impeller by hand and see the auger spin fine it is worth a grand total of $75...because you said "good" shape. If in excellent/perfect shape $100 tops. Just 2 cents from a snow blower flipper.

It is a murray built machine and those arent too popular around here but properly taken care of and maintained they have their place.

Chances are are slim but if you are on long island ny, I have a ready to go 8/26 craftsman track for close to that price


----------



## 69ariens

I would not pay more than $100 either for that.


----------



## Ryan

Thanks folks, I appreciate your advice and will probably heed it. This is what the owner sent me as well Not sure if that makes a difference. What can I be looking for in the $200-250 range that is around that size? My church has 3 of the TRS models of various model numbers, probably 27s of various vintages, and all 3 have served well over the years, with the occasional sheer bolt breaking or needing a carb/choke rebuild, and a wheel drive belt snapping here and there but they move the snow quite well and I like the various speeds transmission. 

TRS26 WBSB 
Serial Number: M0TR26A010133


----------



## Ryan

My church also has an 826 Deere in good shape too for one of our buildings, she does a good job! I like her the best. I saw one on craigslist but the guy wanted over $350 for it. I figured for something that age that was a bit steep. Lots of rip offs here in Colorado. And for the record, I am a big Ariens fan. I will post a picture of the one that my church building uses (about 5 years old) and the thing is flat out awesome.


----------



## HCBPH

*Blower*

Ryan

Welcome to the forum.
On the blower, SScotman is the authority on Ariens so take what he says as fact. Also, some of the JD's were relabeled Ariens so take a look at them too.
If you're willing to put some sweat equity into it, older machines can be a way to get a good machine at a better price. Ariens has good parts availability as do some other machines. One that's often overlooked is the older Craftsman's with the gear drive. They can be beasts and can be typically gotten for a good price (couple of those are my keepers). Like any machine, they may take some TLC but they can keep up with or exceed the blowers in my neighborhood.

Do your homework and I'm sure you'll find the machine that does what you want.

Paul


----------



## Ryan

Thank you Paul, I appreciate that info. 

I am someone reluctant to get something with the metal mechanical gears as I had a 70s vintage Ariens that lost the drive gears and when I opened it up they were was metal teeth shredded and all over the place and I was quoted by one place at least $300 to repair, and the other place which specialized in Ariens said he wouldn't even touch it and to go buy a new one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

its either metal gears or cheap plastic gears, i'll take the metal gears any day. keep looking you'll find something nice for $250


----------



## Ryan

Any idea the engine type in these TRS models? Were they_ the Techie's? _


----------



## Ryan

Another question related to the Murray built machines... Did Murray also manufacture the engine on them?


----------



## Grunt

Ryan said:


> Another question related to the Murray built machines... Did Murray also manufacture the engine on them?





Ryan said:


> Any idea the engine type in these TRS models? Were they_ the Techie's? _


Welcome to the forum Ryan. I would be 99% sure that the engine is a Tecumseh and Murray did not manufacture any of the engines they used on their blowers.


----------



## Ryan

ok great thank you. I'm going to be trying to do some repairs and carb work on the 2 oldest ones we have at my church buildings so it had me wondering about the engine maker.


----------

